# Favorite movie villian?



## CandleGuy (Jan 4, 2008)

What's your favorite movie villain?

Here's a taste of my favs SPOILERS

Gary Oldman in The Professional might be my all time fav. This guy was was great in ever scene he was in. Let me play Beethoven with a freaking shotgun = genius

You're uptight like a little pilgrim!

Cape Fear - Max Cady

You're uptight like a little pilgrim!

Child's Play 1- Chucky

You're uptight like a little pilgrim!

Misery- Annie Wilkes

You're uptight like a little pilgrim!

Terminator 2 T-1000

You're uptight like a little pilgrim!


----------



## Cirus (Jan 4, 2008)

Well mine is from the Sherlock Holmes movies.  His name is Professor Moriarty.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 4, 2008)

Darth Vader from the original Star Wars Trilogy

Darth Maul from Star Wars Episode 1: The Phantom Menace

Doc Ock from Spider-Man 2

Agent Smith from the Matrix Trilogy

EDIT: Saddam Hussein from South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2008)

Roy Batty- Blade Runner
Anton Chigurh- No Country For Old Men


----------



## chrisp (Jan 4, 2008)

The Joker - Jack Nicholson in _Batman_.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 4, 2008)

Anton Chigurh - No Country For Old Men
Terminator - Terminator
Agent Smith - The Matrix (not the second two)

All three are absolutely terrifying.  When they show up you feel so scared for the other characters.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 4, 2008)

The best villain in any movie ever, is Scorpio from Dirty Harry. He actually got real death threats after the movie's release because he was so convincing. I wouldn't include anyone up there with him in that category, just unreal acting skill.

Another one of my favorite villains is Indio, from A Few Dollars More. The chimes are a truly epic touch.


----------



## tammy_2328 (Jan 4, 2008)

Darth Vader from Star Wars,

he WAS hot when he still wasn't on the Dark Side. 
yummy Anakin.. >.<


----------



## Lezick (Jan 4, 2008)

Huge SW fan here, so Vader hands down.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 4, 2008)

Jack Nicholson(sp?) in the Shining, as himself.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 4, 2008)

Patrick Bateman.


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 4, 2008)

Vader, easily


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 4, 2008)

Voldemort from Harry Potter series.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 4, 2008)

Darth Vader, Travis Bickle, Roy Batty, Pris.


----------



## Neji_Leaf28 (Jan 4, 2008)

My favorite is umm... Predator, and hmm...  Terminator.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 4, 2008)

Apollo and Mr.T (Rocky)
Agent Smith (Matrix)
Dr.Doom (Fantasic Four)


----------



## Slayz (Jan 4, 2008)

The evil dude from the first Power ranger movie pwns all.


----------



## Muse (Jan 4, 2008)

Tōshirō Hitsugaya said:


> Voldemort from Harry Potter series.



I totally agree


----------



## Taffer (Jan 4, 2008)

Hans Gruber - Die Hard.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 4, 2008)

Thugnificent said:


> Roy Batty- Blade Runner


He's not a villain though. He went a little crazy yeah, but he was the most humane character in the movie.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 5, 2008)

The Joker. Not the older two, but Heath Ledger's. Sure the film isn't out yet, but the Prologue and Trailer show enough for me.


----------



## KakU Camui (Jan 5, 2008)

Call me unoriginal, but Vader is too awesome.
Vader is ma fave


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2008)

HAL9000 - This computer was more human than the people on the ship

Amon Goeth - true depravity captured on film

Frank Booth - he's from a David Lynch film so I won't even try to describe it

Vader - "i find your lack of faith disturbing" Force choke bitch.

Anton Chigurh - A very well written and original character acting crazy and rational and always soft spoken.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 5, 2008)

CandleGuy said:


> What's your favorite movie villain?
> 
> Here's a taste of my favs SPOILERS
> 
> Gary Oldman in The Professional might be my all time fav. This guy was was great in ever scene he was in. Let me play Beethoven with a freaking shotgun = genius



My favorite villain right there. 

I also like Bill 'The Butcher' Cutting from Gangs of New York.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Jan 5, 2008)

chucky hes so SCARY!!!


----------



## Altron (Jan 5, 2008)

Vader of course  

Vader to Naruto Fan members-"I find your lack of faith disturbing"


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 5, 2008)

Travis Bickle - Taxi Driver
Alex De Large - A Clockwork Orange
Neil McCauley - Heat
Frank - Once Upon A Time In The West
Ryu & Park - Sympathy For Mr.Vengeance


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jan 5, 2008)

Darth Vader - Star Wars Saga
Voldemort - Harry Potter series
Cocknocker - Jay and Silent Bob Strikes Back (Look kids! It's Mark Hamill! *applause* )
Shredder - Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Davy Jones - Pirates of the Caribbean II and III
Jigsaw - Saw series
The Joker - Begins films. Yeah, it's not out but I already know 

I know they're television shows but Adam Monroe (Heroes) and Lex Luthor (Smallville) are my favorite villains on TV.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> He's not a villain though. He went a little crazy yeah, but he was the most humane character in the movie.



He's an archetypal tragic villain (like, say...Liquid Snake from MGS)-he has a sympathetic backstory but much of his behaviour and attitude is still pretty bad, and he's obviously Sociopathic in many ways. His humanity does'nt really show until the very end, when he's at deaths door and has lost everyone else.


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 6, 2008)

Darth Vader-Star Wars
Mr. Smith-Matrix
Riddler and 2face -Batman Forever
Royal Pain-Sky High (lol j/p)
Jason-Friday the thirteenth
Freddy Couger-Nightmare on elm street


----------



## Vincentre (Mar 7, 2008)

_*Davy Jones*_ - Pirates of the Carribean: Dead Man's Chest; Pirates of the Carribean: At World's End


----------



## keiiya (Mar 7, 2008)

Scorpius - Farscape
Hans Gruber - Die Hard
Alonzo Harris - Training Day
Bill 'The Butcher' Cutting - Gangs Of New York.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 7, 2008)

Anton Chigurh, baby.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2008)

Alec Trevelyan (006) - GoldenEye


----------



## Sylar (Mar 7, 2008)

Darth Vader (Star Wars)- The original all black wearing badass. Plus his force choke is win.

Anton Chigurh (No Country For Old Men)- One of the best villains ever and his mere presense is terrifying. True story: When I was in the theater watching the movie at the scene where Wells goes to the hotel, several people SCREAMED.

Agent Smith (The Matrix)- "Never send a human to do a machine's job."

Keyser Soze (Usual Suspects)- "The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing the world he did not exist."

Gollum (The Lord of the Rings)- He's such an insane little bastard that I can't help but like him.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 7, 2008)

KakashiUchiha23 said:


> Call me unoriginal, but Vader is too awesome.
> Vader is ma fave





Altron said:


> Vader of course
> 
> Vader to Naruto Fan members-"I find your lack of faith disturbing"



LOL Seriously. The Dark Lord of the Sith.


----------



## SP (Mar 7, 2008)

> Let me play Beethoven with a freaking shotgun = genius



Lol I completely agree! Gary Oldman in Leon (The Professional) has to be my favourite movie villain. The guy's a total nutcase  But then I might just be biased because it's my favourite film...


----------



## Jimin (Mar 7, 2008)

The the original trilogy Darth Vader. Hannibal Lector is great too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 8, 2008)

Movies only, Agent Smith.

Adaptions, Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 8, 2008)

Voldemor - Harry Potter series
Agent Smith - First Matrix movie
Darth Vader - Star Wars


----------



## Jayka (Mar 9, 2008)

Azazel (from Fallen)
Pennywise (from IT)
Hannibal Lector

And villanous in a different kind of way:
Nurse Ratched (One Flew of the Cuckoo's Nest)


----------



## Felt (Mar 9, 2008)

Kiriyama - Battle Royale


----------



## Scarface (Mar 9, 2008)

Mugatu-Zoolander


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 9, 2008)

Voldemort-Harry Potter
Darth Vader-Star Wars


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Velocoraptors and T Rex from Jurassic Park.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 9, 2008)

sirus the virus (con air)


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Mar 9, 2008)

Freddy Krueger from Nightmare on Elm Street
Michael Myers from Halloween 
Venom from Spiderman 3


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 10, 2008)

Vader in IV and V.


----------



## Snow (Mar 11, 2008)

The baby in Knocked Up.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hannibal Lector.


----------



## Uchiha Trace (Mar 11, 2008)

Jigsaw, Hannibal Lector, Jason Vorhees, Pinhead, and Darth Vader.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 12, 2008)

agent smith, sephiroth, saurons eye, norman stansfield, castor troy


----------



## byooki (Mar 13, 2008)

Li'l Z? 

city of god...


----------



## G@R-chan (Mar 13, 2008)

Police inspector Richard from Kiss of the Dragon, don't mess with a french cop.
" Inspector Richard: You, go first.
  You: I think... 
 *headshot by Richard*
 Inspector Richard: then you, go and don't think." 

Darth Vader, Sirus the virus, the Joker (Nicholson), Hannibal Lecter and many more.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 13, 2008)

T-1000 - Terminator 2
Kane - Highlander III
The Predator - Predator
Freddy - Nightmare on elm street
Hans Beckert - M (1931)


----------



## Honzou (Mar 13, 2008)

Agent Smith
Hannibal Lector
Jigsaw


----------



## brighadyl (Mar 13, 2008)

Darth Vader.

Kaiser Sose from "The Usual Suspects".

Mojo Jojo from the "Powerpuff Girls" movie.


----------



## Mew♥ (Mar 14, 2008)

Jigsaw in Saw is my most fav;D

Billy Saw Puppet is my second XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2008)

I like the ones that have the bad guy win at the end. 

I can't think of any, but I know there are a few.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like the ones that have the bad guy win at the end.
> 
> I can't think of any, but I know there are a few.



Keyser Söze from The Usual Suspects and Azazel from Fallen both won at the end.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like the ones that have the bad guy win at the end.
> 
> I can't think of any, but I know there are a few.



Jigsaw wins.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 14, 2008)

I guess Scarface, but I really don't know if you consider him a villain though?


----------



## Seany (Mar 15, 2008)

Smith is pretty damn cool


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 16, 2008)

Vader and Maul FTFW!


----------

